# Roaster Bean Summary - Has Bean



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

Here's a summary of all the beans you can currently buy from Hasbean.

If you go to the googlesheet link you can sort/filter them by price, country, process and SCAA flavors.

Provided Hasbean don't change their website layout *this will automatically update itself*, should make picking your next bean a little easier.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Ff5KT5sjNDx9g923Yl68glq666VVBLGMj7FDBaYmCsY/edit?usp=sharing

Here's an example from today sorted by Process


*Bean**Price**Country**Process**Flavors*Espresso Starter Pack£22.50Filter Starter Pack£22.50Nicaraguan Favourites Pack£28.00Costa Rica Arbar El Oasis Yellow Honey Caturra£6.50Costa RicaHoneyHoneyCosta Rica Monte Brisas Finca Salaca Black Honey Typica£7.00Costa RicaHoneyCherry HoneyCosta Rica Sumava Monte Llano Bonito Yellow Honey Villa Sarchi£5.75Costa RicaHoneyGrape HoneyCosta Rica Vista al Valle Finca La Casa Yellow Honey Villa Sarchi£6.50Costa RicaHoneyLemon Fresh HoneyHonduras Finca Cerro Azul Red Honey Red Catuai£7.50HondurasHoneyChocolate Dark Chocolate HoneyBrazil Fazenda Cachoeira da Grama Pulped Natural Yellow Bourbon£6.00BrazilNaturalRaisin Hazelnut ChocolateBrazil Fazenda Cachoeira da Grama Pulped Natural Yellow Bourbon CO2 Decaf£6.50BrazilNaturalChocolateCosta Rica Finca El Pilon Natural Catuai£7.00Costa RicaNaturalRaisin FreshEl Salvador Finca Argentina Natural Bourbon£6.00El SalvadorNaturalChocolate Dark ChocolateEl Salvador Finca La Fany Pulped Natural Bourbon£6.50El SalvadorNaturalEthiopia Ana Sora Guji Natural£7.50EthiopiaNaturalEthiopia Yirgacheffe Chelelektu Natural£8.00EthiopiaNaturalGuatemala El Limon Natural Bourbon£6.00GuatemalaNaturalAppleBreakfast Bomb Mk5 2016£5.00Guatemala NicaraguaNaturalBlake Espresso Blend Mk7 2016£5.00Indonesia Ethiopia NicaraguaNaturalNicaragua Finca La Escondida Natural Laurina£7.50NicaraguaNaturalStrawberry LemonNicaragua Finca La Escondida Pulped Natural Laurina£7.00NicaraguaNaturalCherryNicaragua Finca Limoncillo Elegant Natural Red Pacamara£8.25NicaraguaNaturalFreshNicaragua Finca Limoncillo Funky Natural Red Pacamara£8.25NicaraguaNaturalStrawberryNicaragua Finca Limoncillo Natural Ethiosar£7.50NicaraguaNaturalNicaragua Finca Limoncillo Natural Longberry£7.00NicaraguaNaturalRoseNicaragua Finca Limoncillo Natural Yellow Pacamara£10.00NicaraguaNaturalGrapefruitNicaragua Finca Limoncillo Pulped Natural Ethiosar£7.00NicaraguaNaturalPrune Chocolate Dark ChocolateNicaragua Finca Limoncillo Pulped Natural Longberry£7.00NicaraguaNaturalChocolate Dark ChocolateNicaragua Finca Limoncillo Pulped Natural Red Pacamara£7.75NicaraguaNaturalChocolateNicaragua Finca San Jose Pulped Natural Longberry£9.00NicaraguaNaturalPeachYemen Haraaz Red Cherry Natural£12.00YemenNaturalCherry CinnamonSulawesi Tana Toraja Kalosi Washed Typica A£6.50WashedSulawesi Tana Toraja Kalosi Washed Peaberry£7.00BrazilWashedColombia Finca La Chorrera Washed Caturra£7.00ColombiaWashedColombia La Serrania Washed Caturra£6.50ColombiaWashedChocolateColombia La Serrania Washed Caturra SC Decaf£6.50ColombiaWashedChocolate Dark ChocolateKicker Espresso Blend Mk4 2016£7.50Costa RicaKenya El SalvadorWashedEl Salvador Finca Alaska Washed Bourbon£9.00El SalvadorWashedEl Salvador Finca Argentina Estate Washed Bourbon£6.00El SalvadorWashedEl Salvador Finca La Ilusion Washed Bourbon£10.00El SalvadorWashedEl Salvador Finca Las Brumas Washed Pacamara£8.00El SalvadorWashedLemon ChocolateEl Salvador Finca Las Brumas Washed SL28£12.00El SalvadorWashedCherry Orange BrownGuatemala El Limon Washed San Ramon£6.50GuatemalaWashedApple BrownKenya Kieni AA Washed£8.00KenyaWashedKenya Kiriga AA Washed£8.00KenyaWashedKenya Kiriga AB Washed£7.00KenyaWashedPeachNicaragua Finca La Escondida Washed Laurina£7.00NicaraguaWashedOrangeNicaragua Finca La Escondida Washed Red Catuai£6.25NicaraguaWashedOrange ChocolateNicaragua Finca Limoncillo Washed Caturra£6.25NicaraguaWashedAppleNicaragua Finca Limoncillo Washed Ethiosar£7.00NicaraguaWashedChocolateNicaragua Finca Limoncillo Washed Red Pacamara£7.75NicaraguaWashedChocolate Dark ChocolateNicaragua Finca Limoncillo Washed Yellow Pacamara£10.00NicaraguaWashedPineapple AppleNicaragua Finca Los Altos Washed Red Catuai£12.00NicaraguaWashedLimeRwanda Maraba Washed Red Bourbon£6.50RwandaWashedPhil Ter Filter Blend Mk1 2017£5.00Guatemala Nicaragua Costa RicaWashed HoneyHoneyJabberwocky Espresso Blend Mk3 2016£5.50Honduras Nicaragua KenyaWashed HoneyHoney1973 Mk1 2017£5.20Nicaragua Costa RicaWashed Natural HoneyNatural HoneyJailbreak Espresso Blend Mk5 2016£5.20Nicaragua Costa RicaEl SalvadorWashed Natural HoneyHoney


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

working on adding Varietal at the moment


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

i defy anyone to give an example of any other roaster to have a range so deep


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Madly enough I found myself looking at the Hasbean website the other night and thought the same. Have they always done such a vast range?


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

it's certainly an impressive range


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

I've often wondered how they get the best out of everything and how they keep on top of QC with so many beans


----------



## moultram (Jan 18, 2017)

I find it off putting that they have such a wide range. It makes me wonder if they have aged, degraded green beans knocking about for a long time.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

moultram said:


> I find it off putting that they have such a wide range. It makes me wonder if they have aged, degraded green beans knocking about for a long time.


Lol


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

The green store at Has Bean HQ is pretty impressive. A few times I've gone to order beans and found they no longer have any left - I don't think greens hanging around is an issue there.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

moultram said:


> I find it off putting that they have such a wide range. It makes me wonder if they have aged, degraded green beans knocking about for a long time.


From what I know from the guys that work there they do scrap green beans if they're not fit for purpose.

Gary was saying that greens can charge fairly quickly (particularly the African beans) cup on the Friday (great) come the Monday they've fallen off the cliff and have been junked.

HB are pretty hot on their QC.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

given their range and the volume they sell compared to other roasters you very rarely hear of any problems.

I think they've pretty much perfected what they do tbh


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

garydyke1 said:


> i defy anyone to give an example of any other roaster to have a range so deep


I've just found 1









http://yorkcoffeeemporium.co.uk/coffee.html?limit=all have an impressive 56 beans, versus hasbean at 51


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Phobic said:


> I've just found 1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah but how many are commodity / generic grade


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

That an interesting point Gary, I don't really know enough about uk roasters to determine who the quality ones are versus who also sell commodity beans.

I naively thought the list of UK roasters in the beans section were all at the quality end, which ones should I focus on when listing beans that are for sale?


----------



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

Did somebody say... Old green beans...??? Here's a quote from a Nespresso coffee that launched a few days/weeks ago:

"Our New Limited Edition SELECTION VINTAGE 2014 is the result of years of sophisticated care and expertise. Nespresso experts selected promising fresh Arabica beans from the lush Colombian Highlands and stored them under certain controlled conditions to create a whole new sensory experience. Discover a complex taste profile with elegant woodiness, softened fruity notes and a smooth velvety texture."


----------



## moultram (Jan 18, 2017)

Yes I said it and I stand by it. Nespresso? Certain controlled conditions? Whiff of shit coffee coming off there!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

''Hey Barry whats the huge pile of boxes in the corner?''

''Ah bugger. Id forgotten all about those what with Christmas and all that ''

''Those will be rank by now , shall I dispose of them ??''

''Nah . Get marketing on the phone , they can probably spin this with some of their usual bullshit''

''Yeah , those clowns will buy anything''

''LOL''


----------



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

Is it even a thing to age green coffee beans? Never heard of it. Also in the promotions for it, there's pictures of coffee in what looks like a wine glass... Sigh.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

moultram said:


> Yes I said it and I stand by it. Nespresso? Certain controlled conditions? Whiff of shit coffee coming off there!


Are we still talking about has bean here . If so it's based on nowt. People on here used to work there. Lots of us have visited the roasters at has bean and had tours around it .

I'm not sure why you are posting on this thread


----------



## moultram (Jan 18, 2017)

Ago

Mrboots2u - I'm still posting on this thread because I have an interest in it. Am I not allowed?

If you follow the thread Yerbamate mentioned Nespresso and "vintage" beans stored in certain controlled conditions, so in that case no we're not talking about Hasbean.

I'm sure many people know, there is such a thing as degraded green beans. The reason why I mentioned it in the first place was as Hasbean has such a wide range, that I wondered whether there were some degraded stock there. Not saying they flog it - sheesh! I prefer a roaster who concentrates on sourcing the very best quality, and as such, a more narrow stock selection. In saying that, Hasbean has some great examples from time to time.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

moultram said:


> Ago
> 
> Mrboots2u - I'm still posting on this thread because I have an interest in it. Am I not allowed?
> 
> ...


Which roasters do you like?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

moultram said:


> Ago
> 
> Mrboots2u - I'm still posting on this thread because I have an interest in it. Am I not allowed?
> 
> ...


No degraded stock mate :

1. its cupped regularly to check all is good

2. wholesale sales mean rapid turn over

3. most coffees are tiny tiny lots

4. storage conditions are industry-leading

In the event of a large surplus of a certain coffee which might have a chance of degrading the roasting team will make a decision to 'blend it away' i.e. change one of the house blends to a new version .

I don't know of any other roaster who concentrates on sourcing sheer quality and variety of green beans , with full provenance and is on first name terms with the majority of the farmers !

Have you even seen In My Mug?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

I was truly astounded when I heard how many kilos Has Bean ship a day. It's a lot. Gary will probably have some numbers. Imagine stock turnover is good!


----------



## moultram (Jan 18, 2017)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Which roasters do you like?


Square mile are my go to, like Wendelboe. Yourself?


----------



## moultram (Jan 18, 2017)

garydyke1 said:


> No degraded stock mate :
> 
> 1. its cupped regularly to check all is good
> 
> ...


Good knowledge! Yes I've seen one or two episodes.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I really rate Square Mile, I've had beans from them a couple of time and I've been impressed.

I've done Hasbean's 3 month subscription a few times and have really enjoyed them.

Roasters I've also really rated are Foundry, Curve, Assembly, Avenue Coffee(for something a bit middle), Origin, Quarter Horse (Brewed), The Barn (Berlin), Extract.

I'm also in the LSOL which I've found great for trying different coffee roasters on the lighter side.


----------



## moultram (Jan 18, 2017)

urbanbumpkin said:


> I really rate Square Mile, I've had beans from them a couple of time and I've been impressed.
> 
> I've done Hasbean's 3 month subscription a few times and have really enjoyed them.
> 
> ...


I need to try foundry and also sundlaug as I hadn't heard of them til joining on here. I also rate workshop and five elephant as up there. I'm a square mile man at heart tho


----------

